# what to do to my 300



## Fourtrax Redneck (Mar 27, 2012)

*ok guys i have a couple of questions , i lifted my green 300 with 350 rancher shocks , i have 27s on it and getting some (1 set or 2 spacers)2 inch spacers for it, should i order another set of 2 inchs or 2.5 inch,and should i (if i get 2.5)put 2.5 on front and 2 in in back. Second , should i take my fender flares off, and last , what color should i paint stuff on it (a-arms, springs,clutch cover,etc.,etc.),i was kinda thinking white ,but dont know how it would look, i dont want lime green or orange cause alot of people has them *


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I think u should do EXACTLY what YOU want to do!!!!!! It's your quad and your decision!!! Not all of ours

Seriously.. Google your quad and look for pics of custom bikes. Take a little piece from each (that u like) and build your dream 300. 

As for spacers: your steering will be more difficult and u will go thru bearings and hubs a lot faster than if you just stay stock. I wouldn't go bigger than 1.5" max.. Just my opinion. Good luck with your build and Welcome to MIMB


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i know 1st thing i would do or going to do when i start building my sons . is a 54% gear reduction .. also i would look into a axle paddle.. as far as spacers go thats up to you .i would go 2 all the way around but thats just me ..


----------

